# Help!!!!!!! Ovulation Q with Pain



## angelzmummy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ladies I need some help - going crazy!!!

I Took Provera to have AF. The 100mg Clomid CD 2-6 (which usually works or has in the past to O by CD19)

I am now on CD 20 and my OPK's, twice a day from CD5-CD20, so far have all been Neg. 

I have crippling backache, I can'T stand up straight, and am all huntched over, and yesterday I had intense like AF pains, on CD19, the day I normally get Pos OPK results. 

We have BD every night from CD5 and will keep going until CD30. 

I am 30 in Oct, so desperate for an Oct Baby this year. 

I am down to have 21 Day Progesterone Test (once a pos OPK result was detected), as nothing was detected yet, they are putting 21 Prog Test bact to CD31 and combining it with a bcHg, and then repeating the bcHg 9 dyas later, depending on results.

I also have PCOS and never have AF or O on my own.

Do you think O is just late. I have read people saying it can be happen upto CD24 on clomid. 

I hate the wait, even more now I have pains, indicating something is happening, but OPK still says No!

Humpf!!

Send me positive thoughts and O vibes and your experiences, please!

xxx


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

like urself i have pco's and unfortunatly opk's r not always sucessfull or reliable with us pco sufferers so i wouldnt hold much hope in them.  Im the same as u af n ovuation wise. Ive had 3 periods in over 2 yrs, n just last wk finished period number 3(which is grrr as ben waitin 2 start provera n clomid but had noclomid). Im now gettin pains aswell which i think mean im ovulating but who knows as had them tue then yest and 2day(cd 11, cd 14,cd15) plus feelin really sick i mean very very sick. 

Unfortunatly i dont know if ur ovulating or not, all u can do is wait and c 4 this month. Then next time if no bfp or ovulation, try tracking ur temp etc etc. 

good luck n fingers crossed xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi angelzmummy  

I also have pcos and never ovulate on my own.  I found that to get the ov sticks to work I had to use the smiley face ones, also not have hardly anything to drink 3-4 hours before and do test same time every day.

Do not worry that you are 30, that is plenty of time (although I know if somone had said same to me at the time I wouldn't have believed them)  

Can you get any scans to see if there is a follicle developing?

Good luck I really hope it works soon for you


----------

